# FreeBSD freeze on reboot



## srivo (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

Everything work*s* fine when I boot, but each time I reboot the system hang*s* there:

```
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
```

I use FreeBSD 9-STABLE.


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2012)

Temporarily or permanently?


----------



## srivo (May 29, 2012)

Freeze permanently!

I think it is ACPI related but I'm not sure. When I try to reboot without ACPI the system panic en reboot.

I remove as much as I can from /boot/loader.conf and went back to the original /etc/sysctl.conf and now the system freezes probably 1 out of 3!


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure after listing the USB ports it tries detecting and loading drivers for anything plugged into any of the ports. Is there something plugged in that might be causing problems?


----------



## srivo (May 30, 2012)

No not*h*ing is plugged into the computer! Look*s* like it's not just on reboot. It froze this morning when I tried to boot it!

I will try booting with my old kernel.


----------



## srivo (May 30, 2012)

I try to rebuild my kernel and the same problem still exist. The RELEASE 9 kernel work*s* fine every time.

The only thing I have different in my stable kernel is that I use 
	
	



```
CPUTYPE?=native
```
 in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## da1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tweaks like those are, AFAIK, unnecessary any more. Maybe you get lucky with a CTRL+T at the freeze time. This can shed a bit more light into what's going on in the background. If this does not work, you can try booting verbose (at the first screen, drop to the shell and do boot -v - if memory serves well). 

I do believe however that recompiling your kernel without that option in make.conf will solve your problem.

PS: What's the reason behind the CPUTYPE option in make.conf? Is FreeBSD unable to correctly detect your CPU?
PS2: Do you have anything in src.conf?


----------



## srivo (Jun 3, 2012)

I will try that option. 

So far I tried recompiling without it and the problem still exist. I tried building it on an other system and the same thing happen. The only one that boot every time without problem is the original RELEASE. I even try rebuilding release and the problem happen again! Very strange. 

I was using CPUTYPE?=native because I just had a false idea that my system would be more optimize. My CPU is an Intel Core 2 Duo so the kernel has no problem detecting it!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## srivo (Jun 3, 2012)

When I boot verbose the system give a little more info, it hang there:

```
acpi_acad0: On Line
acpi_acad0: acline initialization done tried 1 times
```

This is what I have the courage to note by hand. The dmesg log was cleaned when I reboot.


----------



## srivo (Jun 17, 2012)

My problem still exist*s* and I discover*ed* something I didn't notice at first in dmesg:

```
CPU0: local APIC error 0x40
```

Can it be a cause of the freeze problem?


----------



## da1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Not sure but you can try booting with APIC disabled. You have an option at the boot screen to boot with APIC disabled. If that solves it, maybe you can post on the mailing lists as the devs hang out there more than here (so to speak).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2012)

Careful: ACPI is not the same as APIC.


----------



## da1 (Jun 17, 2012)

[cmd=]set hint.apic.0.disabled="1"[/cmd] after you drop to the shell at the boot screen. Then: [cmd=]boot -v[/cmd]


----------



## srivo (Jun 18, 2012)

It's worse!

The kernel panic*s* and the system reboot*s*. I have the same result if I disable ACPI or APIC. I have the same result also if I try to boot in safe mode.

I'm really starting to like the loader prompt! It's very handy to correct all the stuff I can br*eak*!


----------



## da1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe malfunctioning CPU?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2012)

Or power supply, or RAM.  If it randomly locks up, that does suggest hardware error.  Test with memtest.  If that passes, test with another operating system.


----------

